# rv storage in desert heat



## gaston (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello
I would like to know which special steps I should take when storing a travel trailer for 6 months under the southern arizona sun and heat.
Thank you
S.L


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

RE: rv storage in desert heat

well first off ,, welcome to the forum ,, are u storing u'r rv inside or outside??? if outside ,, i would buy a cover for it ,, and also leave some vents and some windows cracked ,, and also tire covers ,, if inside or even under a carport type thing ,, also do as the above,, with out the cover just the wheel covers ,, one other thing also IMO ,, empty  all the tanks ,, water ,, gray tank and black tank ,, cause u sure don't want mold in the water tank and stink from the other 2     :approve:


----------

